# YS1028J Shear Bolts?



## GatineauYS1028J

Does anyone have the exact part number and dimensions for the Yamaha YS1028J Shear bolts. I am trying to find some online locally (Ottawa/Gatineau area in Canada). I know they are 1/4" with full thread and are about 1" or so. I found some longer ones at Home Depot made for a different brand but I have to cut them manually. Getting them from Yamaha seems pretty pricy and I run through these pretty fast. Any source online for those (outside of Yamaha dealerships)?
Thx


----------



## Coby7

Canadian Tire had the exact same that came with the Yamaha eventhough the Yamaha brand wasn't listed on the back of the package. Now I'm not sure about the shear factor on these but they seemed to work for mine. They have a flanged head if I remember right. Something like this.









https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SHEAR-PIN-A...=item364251b872:g:eGcAAOSwCkZZQu9K:rk:17:pf:0


----------



## GatineauYS1028J

Coby7 said:


> Canadian Tire had the exact same that came with the Yamaha eventhough the Yamaha brand wasn't listed on the back of the package. Now I'm not sure about the shear factor on these but they seemed to work for mine. They have a flanged head if I remember right. Something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SHEAR-PIN-A...=item364251b872:g:eGcAAOSwCkZZQu9K:rk:17:pf:0



Thank you Coby7, I will try Canadian Tire tonight. I think the Huskvarna shear pins they sell will fit my YS1028J (they might be a little longer but they are 1/4"x1-11/16". Canadian Tire part number: 60-3749 at $9.99 for 6 bolts. I just paid almost that much for 2 Laser generic bolts are Home Depot... 



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Coby7

How did that work out for you?


----------



## GregNL

I paid about $2.35 per shear bolt at my local Yamaha dealer during the rebuild, I've never had to replace one yet in the past 4 winters. I noticed the Husqvarna at Canadian Tire were nearly identical if not the same. though I haven't compared the length to be 100% certain.


----------



## yamfam

GatineauYS1028J said:


> Does anyone have the exact part number and dimensions for the Yamaha YS1028J Shear bolts. I am trying to find some online locally (Ottawa/Gatineau area in Canada). I know they are 1/4" with full thread and are about 1" or so. I found some longer ones at Home Depot made for a different brand but I have to cut them manually. Getting them from Yamaha seems pretty pricy and I run through these pretty fast. Any source online for those (outside of Yamaha dealerships)?
> Thx


The shear bolts at Powersports are 5 for $6.99 and are OEM, can't really get better than that.


----------



## ShedLife

I have a Yamaha 624 and was surprised to find they didn't include any extra shear bolts with the machine.

I bought a kit from Yamaha last year they was quite inexpensive and came with five bolts/washers/locknuts.

I assume the impeller bolt is the same as the auger bolts as I have a total of five of each.
















Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucgallant

ShedLife said:


> I have a Yamaha 624 and was surprised to find they didn't include any extra shear bolts with the machine.
> 
> I bought a kit from Yamaha last year they was quite inexpensive and came with five bolts/washers/locknuts.
> 
> I assume the impeller bolt is the same as the auger bolts as I have a total of five of each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Actually I just took the impeller bolt out yesterday. It's quite a bit longer than the four auger bolts, definitely not in the kit (opened my kit yesterday).

It'd have to be purchased separately. I'll be making another YouTube video to add to my maintent series, about these shear bolts!


----------



## ShedLife

lucgallant said:


> Actually I just took the impeller bolt out yesterday. It's quite a bit longer than the four auger bolts, definitely not in the kit (opened my kit yesterday).
> 
> It'd have to be purchased separately. I'll be making another YouTube video to add to my maintent series, about these shear bolts!


Really? Wonder why they would include 5 of each when there's only four for the auger. 
Do you have a part number for the impeller shear bolt?

I have watched your videos and thanks for making them.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrenchIt

Why are you blowing through so many shear pins? These things are like fuses. Normally you should never have one go. I can understand picking up the newspaper with your blower because the carrier dropped it in your driveway, but this should not be an often occurrence.


----------



## ShedLife

Deleted


----------



## lucgallant

I'll try and edit and render my video tonight with part numbers included.

I've not yet blown a shear pin in mine, been four years....


----------



## WrenchIt

In 20-odd years I did it once - when we found our daily newspaper under the snow with the machine. It was deep snow, and no way to know where it was. This year our paper carrier bragged they throw the paper on the lawn if it's snowing, so it doesn't get jammed in a snowblower.


----------



## lucgallant

Video to come tomorrow, could not make it happen tonight....


----------



## lucgallant

Here it is for the YT624EJ!


----------



## Ziggy65

Luc 
Very concise and straight forward video showing where shear bolts are located and how to change them.

The impeller shaft seemed to be quite rusty underneath the impeller. I would have tried to apply some grease or anti seize between the impeller and shaft and in the shear bolt hole, to help prevent the impeller from rust welding to the shaft. JMHO


----------



## lucgallant

Ziggy65 said:


> Luc
> Very concise and straight forward video showing where shear bolts are located and how to change them.
> 
> The impeller shaft seemed to be quite rusty underneath the impeller. I would have tried to apply some grease or anti seize between the impeller and shaft and in the shear bolt hole, to help prevent the impeller from rust welding to the shaft. JMHO


Yes, definitely agree with that. Only noticed that after watching my own video.... Lol.


----------



## ShedLife

lucgallant said:


> Yes, definitely agree with that. Only noticed that after watching my own video.... Lol.


Thanks for the vid. Man, the impeller shear bolts are expensive. I got the kit with five auger ones for $7. The impeller one doesn't come as a kit and to get all three items is over $20 per full unit, and they were not stocked at the dealer. How absolutely stupid to not have a full kit with the impeller and auger bolts. Plus the cost is nuts for the impeller ones!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife

lucgallant said:


> Here it is for the YT624EJ!


Hey Luc,

So I ordered a couple impeller shear bolts from Yamaha. They look like a regular bolt. The stock impeller bolt is stamped grade 12.9, but this replacement is a 10.9. very strange. 

When I look at shear bolts for the Huskies etc they all seem to have grooves where they will snap.

I wonder why there's a difference in grade and why Yamaha seems to be using regular bolts..

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucgallant

I agree I was surprised at the lack of grooves there. Not sure how they arrived at their design but no doubt at the fast impeller speeds they've confirmed it'll snap...


----------



## ShedLife

lucgallant said:


> I agree I was surprised at the lack of grooves there. Not sure how they arrived at their design but no doubt at the fast impeller speeds they've confirmed it'll snap...


Let's hope so! Haha

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC20

_Why are you blowing through so many shear pins? These things are like fuses. Normally you should never have one go. I can understand picking up the newspaper with your blower because the carrier dropped it in your driveway, but this should not be an often occurrence.

_Yes it is a regular occurrence for these to go even if I don't hit something. Maybe once a year, maybe every other year but go they do. These are not a super hardened device (nor would you want them to be), they are softer and they give a hair each time you start, hit ice etc.

And yes I sent the paper through the machine and it had no problems. 

If you don't loose one once in a while you aren't using your machine.


----------

